# PCM audio output to Denon S960H Receiver



## rquinley (10 mo ago)

My headphones utilize an optical digital audio input via toslink cable which supports some of the Dolby and DTS formats, so I have a toslink cable from both my Tivo Edge and my Sony A9G TV optical digital audio out ports to the headsets going through a toslink switch. The headsets will only output sound from both outputs if the Tivo and TV audio outs are set to PCM. However, when the TV audio out goes through the receiver it comes out to the speakers and the headsets in "DTS Neural:X which plays from all of my surround sound speakers. However what comes out of the receiver from the Tivo audio input is "Stereo" which outputs from only two speakers. Can anybody advise how to set up either the Tivo or the Denon receiver to out put Tivo's PCM to surround sound from the receiver?


----------

